# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Κατσαβίδι μπαταρίας επαναφορτιζόμενο 7.2V GRAPHITE 58G150+18 εξαρτήματα.

## sotron1

Κατσαβίδι μπαταρίας επαναφορτιζόμενο 7.2V GRAPHITE 58G150+18 εξαρτήματα.

Πωλείται 20 ευρώ.

Αχρησιμοποίητο.

Τιμή στην αγορά, γύρω στα 50 ευρώ και βάλε.

Μόνο Αττική. Δεν αποστέλλεται

Τηλ : 6955089364



ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ:
Ταση: 7.2 V
Μπαταρια: 1.5 Ah
Τεχνολογια μπαταριας: Li-lon
Στροφες χωρις φορτιο: 180 min-1
Θεσεις ροπης: 10+1 τρυπανι
Τσοκ: 6.35mm (1/4")
Βαρος: 0.5 kg

ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ:
Δεξι-Αριστερο
Περιστρεφομενη χειρολαβη

Συμπεριλαμβανονται:
19 εξαρτηματα
Πλαστικη κασετινα
Αντιολισθητική λαβή

DSC_0864.jpgDSC_0865.jpgDSC_0866.jpgDSC_0867.jpgDSC_0868.jpg

----------

